# New Autocruise Augusta



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

We got our new Augusta last Thursday, were away for the weekend & was very impressed with the build quality inside and also how they have managed to get so much cupboard space, and we liked the full width bathroom.

The heating system & control panel is also a big improvement.

But, There has always got to be buts.
The outside locker doors are to small I only just managed to get the waste hog through.
No table (the dealer gave us one from another van but still no proper storage place for it).

On the Peugeot side.
It was leaking from the scuttle pre PDI + no engine cover.
Came back from PDI, still had a small leak (dealer sorted this) but still no engine cover, the garage said that there is not one for the 160 multijet.
The injectors have had some rust on them, the garage have tried to clean them up but not very satisfactory.

Had to take the M/H to my local Peugeot garage to adjust the handbrake, it would not hold the M/H.

I would have thought that after all that has been written on this forum & the magazines that the scuttle/injector/ engine cover saga would have been dealt with by Autocruise/Swift pre-delivery to the dealer.

Engine performance.
The 160 seems to be very sluggish in 5th or 6th if I happen to slow down then try to pick up speed again, I did not seem to notice this on the 130.

Grant & the team from Knowepark were very professional in the way they went about the handover.

rrusty


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Nuke, now working again.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autocruise 3.0 M/Jet*

Hi

My 3.0 M/Jet is not a lot of good in 6th gear at less than 55 mph. Fifth gear is good for 35 mph and above. The engine responds very well when I put my foot down, but I have about 10,000 on the clock.

I have an engine cover on my 3.0 litre Fiat M/Jet.

Russell


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I got my AA in April, and am equally impressed with overall quality. The heating system is fantastic. And agree on cupboards etc. 

Like you no engine cover on 160 mj engine, but got leaky scuttle fixed by Peugeot agent. Engine pulls like a train, compaired to my old 2.8 JTD Duck-at-2 I tow a trailer with car on and it still pulls like a train!!!! The table goes into the cupboard above the cab, but if you have the skylight you loose that cupboard, that's why I didn't (also it looked to me a likely source of future leaks).

But love the Augusta all round. I'll be interested to keep in touch to see how you get on with yours.

Which dealer did you use?


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Cater-racer,

Sorry I just noticed your post, I got it from Knowepark at Livingston, very good all round service.

We also put the table in the cupboard above the cab.

Do you know if the van levelling system that is in the Autocruise instruction book is relevant to the Augusta?


----------

